# Controller Problem



## nogas1 (Aug 25, 2010)

This is my first conversion, i hav tried building my own controllers they work for a time an then end in smoke. My aim is 72v 400amp.
Any way i hav acquired a curtis 48v 350amp 1205 controller.
My problem is that the motor speed do not start from zero, but start turning as soon as main contactor close. I hav no idea what to do.

Any suggestion please. advance thanks


----------



## rtwelder (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe the Pot box isn't 0-5K but rather the opposite 5K-0 ohms....?????


----------



## nogas1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for reply. Pot box 0-5k (home made)


----------



## rtwelder (Aug 11, 2010)

wow! impressive. home made. opens so many possibilities to what you can do.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

if it starts as soon as the contactor, then it's sending a signal to the controller immediately. That means that it's 0 value is too high. You'll have to adjust the pot-box to give a lower 0 base signal.


----------



## nogas1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hav put 3.2k resister in series with pot. Motor know starts from 0, but hav lost top speed.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What he was trying to say is to make sure that the 0% throttle is in fact 0 Ohms. Then make sure that the 100% throttle is 5k Ohms.


----------



## A-Class-Driver (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

how long is the connection between potbox and controller?
D
id you place it parallel to other lines, that maybe have some digital spikes on it (DC/DC converter) so that the potbox wiring could pick up noise voltage from others? In that case try to seperate different cables or shield potbox connection...

Michael


----------



## A-Class-Driver (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

how long is the connection between potbox and controller?
Did you place it parallel to other lines, that maybe have some digital spikes on it (DC/DC converter) so that the potbox wiring could pick up noise voltage from others? In that case try to seperate different cables or shield potbox connection...

Michael


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you sure the controller is good? The curtis has high pedal disable- if it's powered up and the pot is not at zero then it will not operate until the pot is first returned to zero.


----------



## nogas1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Reading though curtis manual, i found that curtis did other throttle input value than 0-5k & 5k-0. So i tried a 10k pot, it worked ok, but i think that 7k would hav been better but only had a 10k pot.

THANK U ALL for replys. 100% help full.


----------

